# Extreme Website



## sitegrader (Oct 18, 2007)

One of the largest excavation contractors in Texas has set up their own website for re-selling their used equipment. Turn up the sound and see if you get amused as much as I did. I don't know what kind of funds it takes to build this type of website but I believe they got their monies worth. I can't post a url yet so go to xtreme-iron.com.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

sitegrader said:


> One of the largest excavation contractors in Texas has set up their own website for re-selling their used equipment. Turn up the sound and see if you get amused as much as I did. I don't know what kind of funds it takes to build this type of website but I believe they got their monies worth. I can't post a url yet so go to xtreme-iron.com.



Web link???????? Perhaps!?!?!?!?!?

Oh!!! That is right..........Noobs can not post links!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

www.xtreme-iron.com


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Meh.








.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Its ok, your right though, Rodman is a huge company.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks and sounds like something Vince McMahon would come up with.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ghey


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Ghey


Isn't that what i said?:jester:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I figured out what the website is missing, bikini models, I bet the reviews would be a lot better with them.







.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Chyna would fit right in driving one of those.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Chyna would fit right in driving one of those.



Big arsed Biatch...............................Hotter than Burning Magnesium!!!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Big arsed Biatch...............................Hotter than Burning Magnesium!!!


Scarier too.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.pmpnetwork.com/joanie_laurer/chyna1.jpg


Call me what you may..............

I would give EVERYTHING (I have a lot) to wrestle this thing!!!!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> http://www.pmpnetwork.com/joanie_laurer/chyna1.jpg
> 
> 
> Call me what you may..............
> ...



If you bet her on the match, she would probably TAKE everything.:notworthy


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> http://www.pmpnetwork.com/joanie_laurer/chyna1.jpg
> 
> 
> Call me what you may..............
> ...


What the hell is that thing? Not exactly what I had in mind, more like the SI ladies.






.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> What the hell is that thing? Not exactly what I had in mind, more like the SI ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quiet now..........She is Hotter than Hot............Drug Addiction and all!!!!










http://www.canoe.ca/WrestlingImagesC/chyna_playboy.jpg


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

One night in Chyna?:whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> One night in Chyna?:whistling


One night in Chyna is like One Night In Bangkok???? As a straight Man!?!?!?!?!?



I know I is!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnqj31VPNoE

:laughing:.Although this Video does not support my status!!!!!!!!!.:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not the "straightest" video I've ever seen.:no:

How do you find this stuff?:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Not the "straightest" video I've ever seen.:no:
> 
> How do you find this stuff?:laughing:



Think "Sponge"

or 

Eidetic!

A bit of Sickness!!!


----------

